# Unboxing and review of Weipo WR M



## ElephantCuber (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Skittleskp (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice channel and cool H Perm alg ! I subbed.


----------



## ElephantCuber (Oct 13, 2019)

thank you so much


----------

